# Seachem Flourish questions



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

I am a little confused on which Flourish to start dosing with. I will be using bottled CO2 so I would guess that rules out the Flourish Excel. Seems the Flourish Iron would be good. Wound you need to test for iron then? I read many posts where people just say “Flourish” so are they using the plain Flourish then?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes, I would start with plain Flourish as a trace mixture. Forget additional items such as Flourish Trace and Flourish Iron unless you see deficiencies that call for extra traces or iron levels. An iron test kit can be useful but not necessary as the plants will show pale growth if you need extra iron. As always I also suggest using Flourish Tabs...









You may also need to dose macros depending on the amount of plants, lights and fish load. A nitrate test kit will quickly tell you if you need to add macros. If so, you can get dry ferts from various sources or Flourish Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium are available. KNO3 and Fleet Enema would be the most economic source of macros however.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

